# The Bourne Legacy - Jeremy Renner



## Falcon (May 31, 2012)

I looked back about 4 pages and didn't see a thread on this, if I missed it my bad.



> The Bourne Legacy is an upcoming American action spy film and the fourth installment in the eponymous Bourne film series, which is based on the Jason Bourne novels created by Robert Ludlum and Eric Van Lustbader. The story sets off after the conclusion of The Bourne Ultimatum with Tony Gilroy as the director, screenwriter of the first three films. Matt Damon and the character Jason Bourne are not in this film, but Damon has not ruled out starring in any future films as long as Paul Greengrass returns as director. The film is named after but is not based on The Bourne Legacy, a Bourne novel written by author Eric Van Lustbader. - wiki



New trailer:


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2012)

Movie looks great, Jeremy Brenner seems to have a bright future if his projects of late have been any sign.


----------



## Falcon (May 31, 2012)

I liked him in The Town, Mission Impossible, and The Avengers. Unfortunately, I haven't seen Hurt Locker yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

He's all right.

Movie looks all right.

Still, not pumped.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2012)

This looks better than the rest of the crap scheduled to come out this year.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, it's looking better than I would've expected.


----------



## Cromer (May 31, 2012)

Dreading this to be honest. I'll try to keep an open mind though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 31, 2012)

If this does well there's more of a chance of a Hawkeye / Hawk & Widow / SHIELD movie, so I'm all for it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]i0pbT9lVFag[/YOUTUBE]

Was expecting it not to with Damon out. I like the set up of part of it happening at the same time as the 3rd movie.


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks promising.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2012)

Busting out the Conan?

Not sure it looks _that _good yet.


----------



## martryn (Jun 1, 2012)

I was under the impression from the trailers that Renner won't be portraying Bourne, but another agent or... whatever Bourne was.  I'm excited about that.  I'm a big Renner fan, and I think he'll do the series justice.  Making yet another movie based around Bourne would have probably been a mistake, so this is the natural direction of the series.  Pretty good chance I'll catch this in theaters.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks pretty interesting, will probably catch it in theaters.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah seems like there are multiple Bournes. Maybe Matt Damon Bourne will show up at the end facing Renner Bourne, setting up the next movie. Who would win?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I hate that asshole he might be even boning Scarlet and he looks like fucking shit.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2012)

saw the trailer today looks good i will probably see it when it is out


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2012)

Jeremy Renner is a fucking star.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I hate that asshole he might be even boning Scarlet and he looks like fucking shit.


Drinkin' that mad haterade.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 2, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I hate that asshole he might be even boning Scarlet and he looks like fucking shit.



Yeah, I just really do not like you at all.

Renner is one of the few so called A-listers who has actually worked his fucking ass off to get where he is now.

Do you know anything about that guy's career?

To think he could go from playing Dags, in what was one of the worst National Lampoon's flicks of all time, to being a hungry, dedicated friend to his craft, to the point that he refined every bit of his technique--earning him the praise for the fantastic performances he delivered in both '12 and Holding' and 'Dahmer', is just mind-blowing. Since then, the guy has been on a tear and deservedly so. The guy never mails in a performance. 

He was the only good thing about 'Mission Impossible 4', LITERALLY.

He managed to make Hawkeye an interesting character in the 'Avengers', without having his own film to build up his arc, while even having to pull double-duty by being a henchman AND a hero.

The guy brings it to every role he's in. He's one of those VERY rare actors that can single-handedly elevate a film's material.

Jeremy Renner is THE fucking man. He's one of only a very select few actors from this generation that actually EARNS his money.

You can have your shitty Brad Pitts, Mark Whalbergs, DiCaprios, and Cruises--I'll take Renner any day of the week.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2012)

Renner really impressed me in the Town.  He gave an outstanding performance in a really shitty movie.  Not easy to do.

I thought he was even good in SWAT to tell you the truth.  As bad as that movie was... he still managed to make a decent villain.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 2, 2012)

Renner has _never_ delivered a phoney performance and 'The Town' showcases exactly why; as you pointed out, it's a very bad movie, especially with that fruiter Affleck in the lead role. He (_Renner_) single-handedly carried that film on his own two shoulders. In fact, if you trimmed the fat off of that film--and by fat, I obviously mean any scene that involves Ben Affleck and that one-note, overrated piece of shit Jon Hamm--that film would've been SO much better.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy shit, the amount of butthurt AND dickriding in this thread.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2012)

**


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Drinkin' that mad haterade.



Hatorade Fierce: Quench Your Thirst. Clinch Your Butthurt.


----------



## Jeepers Creepers (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll catch it just because it has Renner but I hope it isn't as buttfuck confusing as the other bourne films.  What the hell is bourne supposed to be exactly?  Captain America?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2012)

The Town = shitty? Lolz I Love the internet.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 3, 2012)

Well Jeremy Renner was the reason to see The Town. He was quite amazing.

The Bourne Legacy really should be given more of a chance. Yes, Matt Damon was very good in the last 3 and initially, maybe the movie should have tanked when we heard he and Greengrass weren't returning, but Renner was probably the best choice to replace him. And the previews certainly look promising. Very promising.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2012)

So, it's based on the boring Jason Bourne novels?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Boskov.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 3, 2012)

If it wasnt for Bigelow and the academy, Renner would be playing in CW shows now...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> He managed to make Hawkeye an interesting character in the 'Avengers', without having his own film to build up his arc, while even having to pull double-duty by being a henchman AND a hero.


Oh my god.  No kidding.  He was so good!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 3, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> If it wasnt for Bigelow and the academy, Renner would be playing in CW shows now...



Yes, because we ALL KNOW that Bigelow was just tearing up the indie circuit before Renner came along. 

Oh man, this board... sometimes it just, I can't even say the words right now.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Before the Hurt Locker... Renner was basically none really known....and then the academy gets impressed with this great american soldier story... Basterds and QT get robbed in the oscars and Renner becomes A list out of nowhere !

A-List hard worker my ass ! There are a lot of actors out there much more talented than he is, yet they are behind his shadow.
Thats all.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 3, 2012)

@ you thinking the Oscars mean anything.

  @ you making some silly remark like Renner wouldn't be where he is now if it weren't for 'The Hurt Locker.' LOL, I guess you never saw '12 and Holding' or 'Dahmer', which put him on the map _long_ before Bigelow ever discovered him. Plus, let's keep in mind that 'The Hurt Locker' received a very limited theatrical release, so what exposure did he really have to the general film going audience?

I wouldn't expect you to understand, though--you're so caught up in shitty directors and shitty actors, that my comments of an entertainer who has actually WORKED to get to where he is now will only fall on deaf ears.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 3, 2012)

After the Hurt Locker he had offers for films like the Town and mission impossible. The oscars mean a lot in Hollywood... whether you like it or not. You can keep saying whatever you want... but the hurt locker was his *break*.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 3, 2012)

It looks really good. Might buy it on Blu-ray


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2012)

> So, it's based on the boring Jason Bourne novels?



As in it borrows the name of a novel and the established setting from previous films that were based on novels.  This film, I don't think, isn't tied to the plot of any novel.  Not that the last few have been, either.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2012)

Nah Gaara, Renner was really good in the few films I've seen him in, though he's played some shit characters. He would have got his break anyway, regardless of Hurt Locker.

Ack Bourne series is convoluted beyond belief and the last two were pretty much a blur to me but it's a fun series to watch.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

I wonder what tool he will use to rowdy his foe this time.

Sword vs. spatula? or a combat knife vs. toilet paper? lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2012)

Condom vs penis.

Insertion battle.


----------



## Deimos (Sep 9, 2012)

Watched this today. It wasn't as good as I expected. There seemed to be so much wasted potential. It's really a shame. It could've been awesome.


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2012)

The story wasn't great.

It wasn't as good as the other Bourne movies, pretty mediocre.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 12, 2012)

Watched it a couple weeks ago, pretty good movie.


----------

